# low clutch pedal



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

Im new to having a gto, but the clutch pedal feels soft, compared to my trans ams. especially shifting at 4000+rpms. Ive replaced leaky slave cylinder, replaced the master cylinder, vacuum bled, power bled and manually bled the clutch system. any ideas much appreciated


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What clutch do you have in it? If it's the stock one they have a weak pressure plate and will cause hangups at higher RPM. Unlike fbodies the master cylinder is rarely needing replacement.


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a stock clutch in it right now, just bought a spec stage 3 clutch from a friend of mine for cheap with flywheel pressure plate and all. Just haven't installed it due to my clutch issue I am having


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

Well changed out the clutch with spec stage 3 clutch, replaced master and slave cylinder, I can take off, and shift at high rpms, but the clutch pedal still feels soft, like 1-2,2-3 and then 3-4 the pedal feels like it wants to stay on the floor kinda slowly get up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did you measure for shimming? Did you install a remote bleeder (a lot more important than that master). Spec has an issue in my opinion with their tolerances. I had fits when I had a 3+. At any rate I would bleed the crap out of it.


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

I did not measure for shimming, but i just noticed that with clutch pedal all the way down, and i rev the car up to like 5500 the car kinda scoots forward like i am releasing clutch pedal. any ideas


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's going forward the pressure plate is not disengaging. Bleeding may help although like I said I had all kinds of issues with a Spec 3+. I only got 18,000 trouble-filled miles like you described before I threw it away and put in a Monster 3. I didn't like that clutch for driving (harsh engagement, chatter) but at least it worked. Don't skip measurement. It's a crap shoot if you don't.


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, i think this is my last summer with this clutch in it. Did you have any problems with the monster clutch? low pedal or shimming? or shifting?


----------

